# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Crecida del río Misisipi...

## REEGE

INUNDACIONES 

Miles de evacuados en EEUU por la crecida del Misisipi10/05/2011  *CanalSur ﻿* 

Miles de personas han sido evacuadas en la ciudad de Memphis, en el estado de Tennessee, a causa de las inundaciones por la crecida del río Misisipi, cuyas aguas han alcanzado niveles que no se veían desde hace ochenta años. 

Hasta el momento se han evacuado a más de 1.300 hogares y se espera que las aguas lleguen a su mayor nivel en las próximas horas, cuando la crecida podría superar los 16,5 metros, por encima de los 14,8 metros que se alcanzaron en febrero de 1937.

Numerosos voluntarios y miembros de las Fuerzas Armadas trabajaban contrarreloj para evitar que las inundaciones del río Misisipi anunciadas en los estados norteamericanos de Tenesi y Louisiana causen estragos mayores.

Los expertos de la Agencia de Administración Nacional Oceánica y Atmosférica (NOAA) han pronosticado un nivel de agua de en torno a 19,50 metros. Al norte de Nueva Orleans soldados habilitaron una desviación del cauce para reducir el volumen de agua, informó DPA. 

Mientras, 150 efectivos del ejército patrullan junto a los diques y controlan todas las bombas. "No hay motivos para desconfiar de estos diques", explicó el almirante Vernie Reichling del cuerpo de ingenieros de las Fuerzas Armadas.

Las autoridades de los estados de Illinois y Misuri ya volaron dos diques del Misisipi para evitar graves inundaciones.

Éstas podrían superar en devastación a las de 1937 y 1927, según temen los expertos. El Misisipi es con sus 3.800 kilómetros uno de los ríos más largos del mundo. Nace en el norte en Minesota y reecorre las regiones centrales de Estados Unidos, para desembocar en el Golfo de México.

----------


## REEGE

Crecida del río Misisipi alcanza niveles récord.
Por Efe - Agencia - 11/05/2011

La cresta de la crecida del río Misisipi alcanzó ayer la ciudad de Memphis, en Tenesí, donde cientos de familias tuvieron que ser evacuadas al llegar el nivel del agua hasta 14,6 metros.

El Servicio Meteorológico Nacional indicó que las aguas llegaron a esa cota, a pocos centímetros por debajo de la máxima registrada en 1937, y permanecerán en esos niveles 24 horas.

A primera hora de ayer la corriente del río estaba a 4,22 metros por encima del nivel que se considera como inundación.

Cientos de residentes en Memphis y West Memphis, así como en Arkansas, han sido evacuados y alojados en albergues.

La ciudad está protegida por un sistema de diques construidos tras una gran inundación registrada en 1927, que cubrió más de 8 millones de hectáreas y causó 500 muertos. Diez años después se produjo otra, que marcó el récord hasta el momento en cuanto al nivel del agua.

Gracias a los diques, la región está ahora mejor preparada para lidiar con las crecientes del Misisipi, el cuarto río más grande del mundo y el mayor de América del Norte.

El derretimiento de las nieves en el nacimiento del río y las lluvias intensas a lo largo de su curso durante las últimas semanas se han combinado para dar lugar a una creciente que anega ciudades y tierras agrícolas.

----------


## REEGE

EEUU hace frente a una inundación del río Mississippi.
Reuters  dom, 15 may 2011

Ingenieros del Ejército de Estados Unidos abrieron el sábado un desagüe clave que permitirá que la crecida del río Mississippi inunde miles de viviendas y hectáreas de cosechas, pero evitando así que alcance a Nueva Orleans y Baton Rouge, capital de Luisiana.

Poco después de las 2000 GMT, los ingenieros abrieron la primera de una serie de 125 compuertas del desagüe de Morganza, ubicado a 72 kilómetros al noroeste de Baton Rouge, enviando el caudal hacia los campos aledaños.

La medida, tomada por última vez en 1973, canalizaría el agua hacia casas, granjas, un refugio de vida silvestre y una pequeña refinería de petróleo en la cuenca del río Atchafalaya para evitar la inundación de las dos mayores ciudades del estado norteamericano.

Semanas de intensas lluvias y los deshielos tras un invierno boreal con inusuales nevadas provocaron que el río Mississippi creciera, inundando 3 millones de acres (1,21 millones de hectáreas) de tierras en Mississippi, Tennessee y Arkansas, lo que trajo a la memoria las históricas inundaciones de 1927 y 1937.

Podría llevar hasta tres semanas que la totalidad del agua avance a lo largo del sistema de diques y vertederos hacia el sur, hasta llegar al Golfo de México, dijo el general Michael Walsh, presidente de la Comisión del Río Mississippi.

"Esto está provocando una tremenda presión en todo el sistema a medida que tratamos de que este caudal de agua encuentre un espacio en los afluentes del Mississippi", dijo Walsh a los periodistas, desde un punto en el vertedero que el domingo estará bajo el agua.

Cerca de 7.770 kilómetros cuadrados de tierras podrían ser inundadas con hasta 6 metros de altura de agua durante varias semanas. Cuando el flujo alcance su máximo alrededor del 22 de mayo, el desagüe transportará unos 125.000 pies cúbicos por segundo, alrededor de un cuarto de su capacidad.

Cerca de 2.500 personas viven en el camino de vaciado del desagüe, y otras 22.500, junto con 11.000 edificios, serían afectadas por el remanso de inundaciones.

Si no se hubiera abierto el desagüe, Nueva Orleans habría corrido el riesgo de una inundación que, según modelos de computación, podría superar a la del huracán Katrina en 2005, cuando el 80 por ciento de la ciudad se inundó. Cerca de 1.500 personas murieron en el desastre.

Además de amenazar áreas densamente pobladas, la inundación del Mississippi inferior habría forzado los cierres de hasta ocho refinerías y al menos una planta de energía nuclear a lo largo del río.

Las refinerías constituyen cerca de un 12 por ciento de la capacidad de la nación para elaborar gasolina y otros combustibles. El gobernador de Luisiana, Bobby Jindal, dijo que había un plan coordinado con la Cruz Roja estadounidense para dar refugio a los evacuados.
...

----------


## jlois

LUISIANA.-El Cuerpo de Ingenieros del Ejército abrió el sábado la compuerta de un aliviadero por primera vez en casi cuatro décadas en el Misisipí en Luisiana, vertiendo agua en zonas rurales, a fin de evitar un desastre potencialmente mayor en zonas densamente pobladas, río abajo.

El agua fluyó lentamente al comienzo, pero luego aumentó su caudal hasta asemejar una catarata. Anegará hasta 7.770 kilómetros cuadrados (3.000 millas cuadradas) de tierras, donde se ubican varias granjas agrícolas e ictícolas. Algunos lugares podrían terminar debajo de hasta 7,5 metros (25 pies) de agua.

Abrir la compuerta en el vertedero de Morganza desvía el agua lejos de Nueva Orleáns, Baton Rouge, así como de las numerosas refinerías petroleras y plantas químicas, río abajo.

“Estamos utilizando todas las herramientas de control de inundaciones que tenemos en el sistema”, dijo el mayor general del Cuerpo de Ingenieros del Ejército Michael Walsh el sábado desde el lado seco del vertedero, antes de que la bahía se abriera. Se espera que el podio sobre el que estaba de pie Walsh esté bajo varios metros de agua el domingo.

El aliviadero de Morganza es parte de un sistema de esclusas y diques construidos después de la gran inundación de 1927 que mató a cientos de personas. Cuando se inauguró, fue la primera vez en que tres sistemas de control de inundaciones habían sido abiertos al mismo tiempo a lo largo del río Misisipí.

A principios de este mes, el Cuerpo de forma intencionada hizo agujeros en un dique en Misurí para emplear una estrategia similar de darle prioridad a las ciudades, y también abrió el aliviadero Bonnet Carre al noroeste de Nueva Orleáns para enviar el agua al enorme lago Ponchatrain.

El deshielo de la nieve y fuertes lluvias han hecho crecer al Misisipí, y el aumento de los niveles del río ha superado registros establecidos hace 70 años.

Alrededor de 25.000 personas y 11.000 estructuras podrían estar en peligro.

En Krotz Springs, Luisiana, una de las ciudades en la cuenca del río Atchafalaya que se preparan para las inundaciones, Monita Reed, de 56 años, recordó la última vez que abrieron el Morganza en 1973.

“Podíamos sentarnos en el patio y oír el agua”, dijo, mientras los trabajadores construían un dique provisional de sacos de arena y cajas de malla rellenas de tierra con la esperanza de proteger las 240 casas en su subdivisión.

Algunas personas que viven en el tramo de campo amenazado — una zona conocida por un dialecto francés — ya han comenzado a salir. La familia de Reed empacó sus muebles, ropa y fotos en un camión de alquiler y el remolque de un familiar.

El agua fluirá unos 30 kilómetros (20 millas) hacia el sur en la cuenca del Atchafalaya. Desde allí seguirá a Morgan City, un centro de petróleo y comida de mar y una comunidad de 12.000 personas. Finalmente, llegará al Golfo de México.

Los ingenieros temían que la presión acumulada durante semanas causara que los embalses cedieran, provocando una inundación de hasta seis metros (20 pies) en Nueva Orleáns, en un desastre que habría sido mucho peor que el huracán Katrina en 2005. A pesar de que el agua estaba siendo liberada del río, los diques estarán a prueba por un par de semanas.

“Estos diques estarán bajo mucha presión durante un largo periodo de tiempo”, dijo el coronel del Cuerpo Ed Fleming.


http://enteraterd.com/page/2011/05/1...r-el-misisipi/

----------


## jlois

Foto de google.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OM9zi2DoBsY[/ame]

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## REEGE

Abiertas nuevas esclusas en las inundaciones provocadas para salvar Nueva Orleans.  
Washington, 16 may (EFE).- Las autoridades de Luisiana (EEUU) abrieron este domingo dos nuevas esclusas para desviar parte de las aguas del Misisipi hacia una zona rural y evitar que la crecida del río pueda causar una nueva inundación de Nueva Orleans, seis años después de la provocada por el huracán Katrina.

Hasta el momento son cuatro las esclusas abiertas en el sistema de diques de Morganza, que cuenta con 125. Se prevé que llegue a abrirse una cuarta parte de ellas. 

La apertura de las esclusas se desarrolla de manera gradual para permitir la evacuación de los habitantes de la zona que se prevé que quede anegada. 

Es la primera vez en 38 años que las autoridades de Luisiana se ven obligadas a abrir las esclusas, una medida causada por la fuerte crecida del río Misisipi, la mayor en más de setenta años. 

Las aguas se dirigirán a la cuenca del río Atchafalaya, una zona rural de 7.770kilómetros cuadrados donde residen cerca de 25.000 personas. 

Esta zona podría quedar cubierta por más de siete metros de agua en algunos puntos, según las autoridades estatales. 

De no haber abierto las compuertas, la presión de las aguas, superior a los 42.500 metros cúbicos por segundo, amenazaba con derribar los diques que protegen Baton Rouge y Nueva Orleans, que aún lucha por recuperarse de la inundación sufrida en 2005 al paso del huracán Katrina. 

Además, se verían amenazadas hasta ocho refinerías de petróleo, que representan el 12 por ciento de la capacidad del país, y una central nuclear. 

Una cadena de tormentas y el deshielo tras una temporada de nieve especialmente abundante ha causado una fuerte crecida del río Misisipi, el tercero más largo de América del Norte y el cuarto más caudaloso del mundo. 

Las inundaciones causadas por la crecida, las peores en el centro del país en los últimos ochenta años, han motivado las evacuaciones de decenas de miles de personas a lo largo de la cuenca del Misisipi, en estados como Illinois, Tennessee o Kentucky. 

También han dejado bajo las aguas parte de la ciudad de Memphis, en Tennessee. EFE

----------


## REEGE

El desbordamiento del río Missisippi causa nueve muertos. 
Las fuertes lluvias caídas en los últimos días han provocado crecidas históricas en el río Missisipi y amenaza a los estados de Arkansas e Illinois. 

Ver el video:
http://www.antena3.com/noticias/mund...052200210.html

Jean-Marie Gutiérrez/Marta Viñallonga  |  Estados Unidos  | Actualizado el 22/05/2011 a las 15:10 horas 

Millares de personas de los estados del sur de EEUU se preparan hoy para "masivas inundaciones" provocadas por el desbordamiento del río Misisipi que se teme bata los récords históricos con más de 14 metros de altura en los próximos días.

Las fuertes lluvias caídas en los últimos días en la cabecera del "poderoso Misisipi", como se le conoce en EEUU, han obligado a las autoridades de los estados de Misuri, Kentucky, Arkansas, Luisiana, Illinois, Tennessee e Indiana a recomendar a los habitantes de las zonas bajas que se trasladen a terrenos más altos.

"Estamos tratando de prevenir cuantas misiones de rescate podamos y gestionarlo a través de misiones de evacuación", dijo Bob Nations, de la Oficina de Emergencia de Memphis. Se espera que el desbordamiento que avanza hacia el sur alcance sus mayores niveles durante la próxima semana.

"Cuando ves al Misisipi tres kilómetros más ancho porque se ha desbordado y no tiene orillas, da que pensar", dijo Bill Haslam, gobernador de Tennessee, uno de los estados más afectados y donde millares de casas han sido ya desalojadas.

La prensa de Memphis ha informado de que las aguas turbias del río ya han inundado barrios enteros, y que sólo se ven desde el aire los techos de los edificios y las copas de los árboles. Por el momento, y gracias a las advertencias y las evacuaciones previas, no se ha reportado ninguna víctima. "El agua puede ser algo maravilloso y peligroso. Si viene, debe irse.

Y tenga seguro que va a venir", dijo Albert Santa Cruz, comisario de seguridad pública del estado que lleva el nombre del gran río y que espera sufrir el desbordamiento más grave a finales de la próxima semana. El tráfico fluvial ha sido restringido en el estado de Misisipi, donde se teme que la crecida afecte a los casinos flotantes que son uno de los atractivos de la región e importante fuente de ingresos. También se encuentran afectados los numeros campos de cultivo de trigo y maíz, que se han echado a perder anegados bajo las aguas del río.

"La crecida durará al menos 10 días, pero puede que tengamos niveles elevados de agua durante semanas", explicó Bobby Jindal, gobernador de Luisiana, donde se encuentra la desembocadura del río. Jindal anunció que había solicitado al presidente de EEUU, Barack Obama, que firme una declaración de desastre por "inundaciones récord inminentes".

A comienzos de la semana en Misisipi County, Misuri, donde el río Ohio confluye con el Misisipi, se ha sobrepasado el récord de 1937, con más 14 metros de altura, y el cuerpo de ingenieros del Ejército de EEUU se vio obligado a reventar un dique para evitar que se inundasen varias poblaciones de la zona.

----------

